# Top Notch Kennel



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi,

We're spending 3 months as camp hosts in Knights Ferry, CA, about 20 miles from Modesto. Wondering if anyone knows anything about Top Notch in Modesto. Brody needs grooming - after a horrible experience at a Petco in Nevada!) and I may need to have him in day care a few times. I'd also like some help with training and they have APDT certified trainers. Anyone in the Sac area know anything about them??

thanks,

mary and brody


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

No, I don't know anything about them but they have a good review on Yelp. 
I've been to Knight's Ferry many times. Enjoy your time there.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I know nothing about the kennel, but we have friends who sold their home, bought a motor home and are seeing the U.S. as camp host. They are really enjoying it.


----------

